
Disciple: A Strict Dialect of Haskell - primodemus
http://disciple.ouroborus.net/
======
itsnotvalid
There is quite a lot of Haskell dialects... the last one listed here was Atomo
(<http://atomo-lang.org/>) and now another contender. Or simply put Haskell
the language is also good at hosting dialects.

~~~
winxordie
Atomo's an EDSL in Haskell. I think I'd have to consider Clojure to be a Java
dialect by your definition.

~~~
itsnotvalid
I guess I've mistaken the stand-point in that, my bad!

------
neutronicus
Color me interested. Pragmatism where destructive array updates are concerned
is a boon for the numerical stuff I'm interested in.

~~~
dons
Remember that regular Haskell has pragmatic destructive arrays as well (e.g.
repa, vector, hmatrix).

The primary interesting thing about DDC, in my view, is the effect types --
the type system can infer what kind of monadic effects you're using.

~~~
neutronicus
Yeah, I guess I came off as slurring Haskell a little bit. Sorry. Could you
point me to any resources on how to use Haskell for numeric stuff? I've been
thinking of doing a blog series on neutron transport with either Haskell or
Common Lisp, but I'd like to peruse a few examples of idiomatic Haskell
numerics before shooting my mouth off.

~~~
dons
My colleague, Matt Sottile, has a nice blog on languages, functional
programming, and scientific (often numerical) computing,
<http://syntacticsalt.com/>

------
carterschonwald
From a quick look through, the current type system and semantics seems to have
more in common with an ML dialect than Haskell (though its syntax and long
term intended type system style does resemble haskell's more closely)

------
joelhaasnoot
How is this different to Clean? (a much older Haskell/research variant, see
<http://wiki.clean.cs.ru.nl/Clean>)

~~~
gwern
Haskell first appeared 2/3 years after Clean. The right description is more
like 'Haskell and Clean are the twin Free offspring of the lazy FP language
Miranda, which unfortunately was proprietary; they both have different but
related approaches to being pure'.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
Ok, didn't realize that timing. There is a Haskell/Clean crosscompiler I
believe too.

------
lallysingh
I have quite a few ML-loving friends who might be into this...

------
SwellJoe
I thought _Haskell_ was a strict dialect of Haskell.

~~~
gb
The "strict" refers to the fact it's not lazily evaluated.

~~~
swift
I suspect the GP is referring to Haskell's ability to use strict evaluation
via language features like the ! operator. (though I could be wrong)

